# reception



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

Does anyone experience lack of service at different times it only lasts for a sec. but its enough to annoy someone....it happens on perfectly clear days with no obstructions in the way...anyone else having this problem....i have a 2003 factory installed GM


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobFly _
> *Does anyone experience lack of service at different times it only lasts for a sec. but its enough to annoy someone....it happens on perfectly clear days with no obstructions in the way...anyone else having this problem....i have a 2003 factory installed GM *


Yes, I have been having this problem recently.


----------

